
HTML5 Sprite MMO First Test: Surface Tension - s-p-n
https://stension.com/
======
ixtli
this asks me for a user / password

~~~
s-p-n
Thanks for the feedback, I think it's more valuable than it appears.

I'll fix this soon.

